# LAMetalShop - SCAMMER !!!



## sworth9411 (Dec 17, 2009)

This guy is a scammer - be very very cautious!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 17, 2009)

LAMetalShop said:


> I didnt trade with you i havent had time to send tracking yet and it had nly been a few hours
> 
> ill send trakcing today
> 
> ...


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 17, 2009)

That is really unfortunate.


----------



## LAMetalShop (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing nice to say so I won't.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 17, 2009)

nice attitude dick bag....


----------



## jam3v (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the lesson to learn here is that word-of-mouth references don't mean shit. If I'm going to send someone a $1k+ piece of equipment I better have some solid evidence that they're reputable (eBay, iTrader, whatever).


----------



## darren (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks like it's only been about three weeks since the transactions... this seems a little soon to be jumping the gun on getting police involved and blasting someone in public like this.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 17, 2009)

agreed post edited.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2009)

3 weeks? I've NEVER had something take 3 weeks to get to me. Besides, check the behavior of this guy. He has time to get on and call people childish names (without using punctuation, just as an added aggrivator) but no time to send a freakin' tracking number? We're not jumping the gun - I'd say this is justified.


----------



## LAMetalShop (Dec 17, 2009)

we traded tuesday asshole dont go fabricating bullshit to make yourself feel better its been literally two days the threads ben up three weeks our trade happened tuesday i responded to your email ill be calling you tongiht


----------



## darren (Dec 17, 2009)

If someone called me a scammer in a public forum, i'd be pretty fucking ticked as well.

Sometimes life happens. Important shit can come up. I'm not making excuses for LAMetalShop, but let's take a step back and let the involved parties sort it out among themselves.

In private.


----------



## Adversor (Dec 17, 2009)

darren said:


> If someone called me a scammer in a public forum, i'd be pretty fucking ticked as well.
> 
> Sometimes life happens. Important shit can come up. I'm not making excuses for LAMetalShop, but let's take a step back and let the involved parties sort it out among themselves.
> 
> In private.



Totally agreed. But what if you don't have an answer from your seller for 2 days in a row and the telephone number provided by him isn't working? You'll have to do whatever it takes to get a hold of him since he isn't responding.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm with Adam on this one. His behavior is just as malicious as his lack of ethics. Plus, he's got a fairly tenuous grasp on the English language. Case in point..



Adam Of Angels said:


> This seller has told me that he has nothing to hide and that there's nothing to worry about, so I thought I'd share my situation with the forum:
> 
> I mailed a guitar to this guy and he supposedly has sent the Engl Powerball to me. He failed to send me a tracking number.
> 
> ...





LAMetalShop said:


> first off you friggin sent me lik 10 emails within like an hour stop whining ill get you your tracking today im busy i run two businesses have a wife and kids and am in the middle of moving all that across the friggin country cut me some fucking slack you friggin kids are spoiled beyond belief with this internet garbage have some friggin patience
> 
> if you dont want the amp fine just say you have buyers remores no harm no foul ill stop the shipment and send you a bill for the shipping
> 
> ...





Adam Of Angels said:


> Excuse me, but before you say anything else, explain why you sent two people the SAME picture of an old receipt. Also, if you have any dignity, you'll call me immediately.





LAMetalShop said:


> because you sent me a dozen emails(withing three hoourrs) and it was to get you to shut up already it was from another email ill send you tracking when i have time if you want me to stop the shipment ill bill for the shipping and return shipping you can take it or leave it i honestly couldn give a fuck
> 
> id like to do the trade but im not up for this bullshit anymore you went crazy after one day grow some balls and have some patience
> 
> if you want the amp send me an email if you dont send me an email





Adam Of Angels said:


> Call me. That's not hard. Just call. We'll get everything straight. You already have an e-mail from me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 17, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Good luck guys. Just remember that you're spoiled beyond belief with this internet garbage.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 17, 2009)

*Alright guys - settle down. Let's have the guys who were involved post please. Anyone else posting or egging this on will get a nap.*


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2009)

***Another member received the same bogus picture of a receipt/tracking number from this guy. This makes it official, in my eyes. NOBODY do business with this guy.


----------



## Samer (Dec 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ***Another member received the same bogus picture of a receipt/tracking number from this guy. This makes it official, in my eyes. NOBODY do business with this guy.



Did you ever get a phone number? I would suggest calling the seller directly and seeing what the issue is.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2009)

Trust me, that's been done. I wouldn't be making these claims if I wasn't certain. Everybody provided with a phone number has been provided with one that doesn't work, and he certainly doesn't call anybody when requested.

It turns out that FedEx fucked up and instead of sending my guitar back to me like they said they would, they delivered it to the guy. This makes me sick. Anybody have any advice on this one?


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2009)

Legal action, dude. Call the cops and give them the story and his address.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess a good lesson to come from this is to use an escrow service (not that I'm implying that this is in any way your fault) for high dollar items like this.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2009)

I find this thread ironic based on this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1744664-post2.html



Hope it all gets sorted out, lesson learned for the folks involved... TRADING gear with a guy who is brand new to ANY forum and has no real feedback on said forum is more often than not a bad idea.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 19, 2009)

FWIW i thought it was a little suspicious
and yes, legal action all the way.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 20, 2009)

FYI - If this guy received your guitar amp of gear etc. you need to PM me (anyone who's already been in contact with me needs to call me you have my number) asap Monday morning....if you were able to re-route etc... sorry not really much can be done but consider yourself super lucky.

There are ways you can pursue this scammer....PM me asap.


----------

